# Rescued a Feral kitten



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I rescued a Feral kitten earlier this evening. I pulled her out of my car's engine after I heard cries coming from in there. It was cold and rainy most of the afternoon and I suppose she climbed in there to keep warm. She's covered in engine grime and she has this scab on her head. I'm taking her to the vet tomorrow for a check up. I've decided to call her Skye and give her a home here


----------



## Sabrina767 (Sep 5, 2014)

She's beautiful!!!! Lucky you! (And her too!)


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, such a cute little one.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Aww look at her, she's beautiful! Thank you for taking her in <3 bless your heart


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Skye isn't doing too well  She became sick through the night. This morning, she vomited a yellow- green liquid that smelled horrible and she's been lethargic ever since. I'm taking her to the vet now.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Keep us updated, Josh. Hope Skye gets better soon.

Is there a local shelter or rescue in your country that can provide assistance with the little kittens you find? It's a lot to take on by yourself and we're all a long distance from you.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Josh,
Sending Healing Prayers for Skye, and (((HUGS))) for you...
Sharon


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Oh, I hope little Skye is doing OK now. She is such a tiny thing.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Sending thoughts and prayers for you and Skye. I hope she is ok. 

Judy


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

How is Skye doing? She is so tiny she will get over the "feral" part pretty quickly. If she can make it through this illness she will be fine.


----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

Prayers, many prayers!


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Sad to read your other post - thank you for trying. Poor little thing.


----------

